# question about dogs left on their own......



## Slightlyconfused (21 January 2015)

Not meant to start an argument but how come.so many dogs destroy the house when left?

Got me thinking after the dogs behaving badly thread

My two.collies, the three.month.colliexlab and the old.caviller are all aloud the run of the down.stairs and access to the garden. Have two big toy baskets that's theirs and a good supply of chew bones and not once have I come home to a chewed sofa, just the odd chewed pair of glasses or mobile phone but they were one offs

The two.big collies have their barking collars on as they like to play loudly when we aren't home but other than that we trust them completely to leave the house alone.

So is it breed or type of personality? Or age you get the dog? 

Just curious


----------



## {97702} (21 January 2015)

Mine are perfect when they are left - they are rescue greyhounds, the original couch potatoes, and they sleep all day   (apart from being let out by a friend every lunchtime)

I must admit I would really be uncertain about having any other breed while I still work full time, but the greyhounds are just great - that applies whatever age they are, I've had them from a year old to 12 years old


----------



## Clodagh (21 January 2015)

Ours don't, 2 labs and a lurcher, but they are rarely left for longer than an hour or two. Pup (just 12 months) would certainly rearrange anything she could reach until quite recently, you would come home to a little pile of things by the door, the older lab would be consumed with guilt, and you just know she didn't have anything to do with it. Lurcher has no conscience at all but is not interested by house things.

I think people don't make the effort to get dogs used to being left when young, 'Oh he cried so I let him out the crate' and so on.


----------



## meesha (21 January 2015)

Our border collie has to be crated when left, our main issue is that she is rarely left as she comes to work with me most days and goes to kennels one day a week, she also comes to yard am and pm every day with me.   She is happy in her crate and generally is only in it once a week and possibly the odd Saturday evening when we are out. If not crated she used to eat the bannister and last time chewed the fairy lights (not switched on, she is fine).

In her crate we leave a chew, teddy and her bed and she doesn't chew anything she shouldnt and seems happy.  Hoping as she gets older to let her out (she is also fine left in car but is again in crate in boot)


----------



## Slightlyconfused (21 January 2015)

None of mine have ever been crate trained either, have never done it nor the need for it. Ours are left for no more than two/three hours.


----------



## CrazyMare (21 January 2015)

Mines a greyhound too. Only left for 2-3 hrs a time but she just sleeps!!!! Sometimes she sleeps on the sofa, but mainly she sleeps on our bed!!! She lets herself in if we shut the door!!!!


----------



## meesha (21 January 2015)

We never crated last border collie but this one has separation anxiety but seems happy if in crate, we are working on it but she will destroy in first five mins of us going so still work in progress!


----------



## stencilface (21 January 2015)

Mine is left by himself for up to 5 hours max, I have a dog walker that takes him out for an hour at lunchtime.  He goes out before work and has a run in the garden when I get back.  He has never really destroyed stuff, however I do have to lock the kitchen doors otherwise he will empty the bin and eat any food he can, and open the cupboards.  I have to lock the doors as he can open them, and they have round handles!  

I also have to shut the stairgate, as he's not allowed upstairs ever as it won't help his hip dysplasia, and if he gets up there he has weed and pooed in the past. These days if he gets upstairs he shreds the nappy bin, which is far worse!

I'm looking forward to having our big extension so he has more room when we go out as currently our house is small for such a large dog. Given what he does when we're here, I think he spends most of his day snoozing


----------



## Amymay (21 January 2015)

Mine is locked in the kitchen. No damage to be done there (not that she's really ever left on her own to be honest).


----------



## blackcob (21 January 2015)

One of mine had severe, destructive separation anxiety - I think a mixture of breed type and poor early training/habituation. It's the number one reason that dogs are given in to our breed rescue. She's fine now but it took literally years of work and I would never voluntarily go through it again. 

I strongly urge everyone to leave a camera running on their dogs once in a while, you might be very surprised (and distressed) by the results...


----------



## {97702} (21 January 2015)

blackcob said:



			I strongly urge everyone to leave a camera running on their dogs once in a while, you might be very surprised (and distressed) by the results...
		
Click to expand...

I've done this a few times with my lot.....8 hours of dogs sleeping, occasionally getting up and turning a few circles, and going back to sleep again.....


----------



## blackcob (21 January 2015)

Should have specified a greyhound exception of course.  Our resident one at work moves maybe twice per day - merely to adjust which side of him is exposed to the radiator!


----------



## MileAMinute (21 January 2015)

I am on a FB page for beagle owners and it shocks me with some of the damage they do. Apparently, it's a 'breed' thing.

Erm, my old boy never destroyed things when on his own. He had free roam of the house! My current beagle is 18 months old and we rehomed him so he did come with some bad manners, and it took him a couple of weeks to settle. The most he did was scratch the door but he doesn't bother now. He has the radio on and he curls up in his bed straight away. The longest he is left is 5 hours but that is a rarity if there is a discrepancy between shifts with who lives in the house.


----------



## CrazyMare (21 January 2015)

Yes, mine only turns over!!!! She hasn't moved for the last 3 hrs....She will come upstairs to bed shortly where she will lay down until OH comes home, a short walk then back to flat out.

She stayed in bed an hour after we got up tge other day!!!


----------



## Broodle (22 January 2015)

Well I have two labradoodles who are left with the run of the house for up to 7 hours (not usually this long, but it sometimes happens). 

Don't have to take any precautions re food, bins etc. In fact, I have left an open sack of dry dog food out before now and they've not touched it  

They're never allowed upstairs but don't need a stair gate to enforce this. 

When they were pups we very occasionally came home to the odd chewed shoe (and on one memorable occasion a chewed up kc bronze award certificate ), but they grew out of this v quickly and are now perfectly safe to be left surrounded by my son's stuffed toys and all sorts of other temptations.

Sorry for the bragging post, but it is nice to have the chance to sing my girls' praises 

ETS I haven't answered the question, sorry! But I do think it helps that we've had our girls since pups and got them used to being left at home v early on.


----------



## TGM (22 January 2015)

The two destructive dogs we've had have both been rescues, so upbringing may have a bearing.  The worst one was a Weimaraner who chewed and scratched a hole in the kitchen door, just as a result of being left in the kitchen overnight, and he wasn't even on his own, had a Springer bitch companion who he loved!  My mum's dog has been occasionally destructive, she is a Border Collie/German Shephard cross, but originally came from a rescue.  Mum had to give her up and she came here, which obviously unsettled her a bit, as she chewed two bridles at one stage, but fingers crossed has settled down now!

Our current dog is a Collie/Lurcher/Poodle type mix and she is as good as gold and would never dream of chewing anything in the house without permission!  But we have had her from a pup and raised her very carefully in order to avoid the problems we had with the Weimaraner.  When she was a young pup she was never left for longer than an hour, but now she is happy to be left all day!


----------



## StoptheCavalry (22 January 2015)

My two (as the photos on the other thread shows) are naughty when left alone. The first dog hated being left on his own, he screamed the place down when we left him downstairs for bed as a puppy. He was only left for a few hours at a time once he was old enough and he just liked to destroy the place. I could have left him with a mountain of toys and he would still chew the skirting boards. I even gave him a separate piece of skirting board incase he liked to chew wood, that apparently was not as good as the stuff attached to the walls. Tried kongs, boredom breakers, chewing spray, chili oil. Nothing worked. So we bought him a friend thinking maybe that would help but instead they are just naughty together, like two tearaway children. Not sure how to stop it so they are crated and cause no damage in there. Strange thing is I have never ever seen them go to chew anything while we are in the house only when left. Although now they are rarely left on their own, particularly during the day but I would NEVER trust them out of the crate when no one is in. Particularly after the baileys drinking incident!!

ETA - one of mine is a pug x and the other French bulldog x - both have jack Russell in them so Ill blame it on that


----------



## paisley (22 January 2015)

I would guess its multiple factors, but the main ones would be not being taught to be alone in the house, so having a specific place where the dog feels secure and comfy and 'his' (crate/basket/whatever), then leaving the dog for short periods to start with but not making a massive fuss about leaving/coming back. That and under-exercised or dogs with no boredom out-lets like a chew or favourite toy. Iwould also say for the greyhound/whippets they can get restless as they feel the cold, so it's worth a coat if your house is chilly.

Mine is a lurcher, whom I 've had from a puppy and I've built up the time he was left alone very gradually, with at least 1hr walk offlead before I go with plenty of ball chasing if the bunnies are in short supply! I've also tried to build positive associations with indications that I'm leaving, so he gets breakfast after I'm dressed for work, and extra biscuits as I put on shoes. 

Once I've told him 'bed-time' thats it. No extra cuddles/fuss or even eye contact. I'm also quite strict about going out in the evening during the week, unless he can come as well, as it makes me feel less guilty about him being on his own. It works well, and theres been no destruction, and always a warm spot on the sofa!


----------



## burtie (22 January 2015)

I leave my dog home alone all the time, apart form often finding my gloves, woolly hat and a few socks on his bed with him cuddling them, he never touches anything. The clothes items are never damaged in the slightest just well cuddled whilst I'm out. He's normally only left for 3-4 hours but has been up to 7 on a rare occasion. He's a Labrador.


----------



## stencilface (22 January 2015)

blackcob said:



			. 

I strongly urge everyone to leave a camera running on their dogs once in a while, you might be very surprised (and distressed) by the results...
		
Click to expand...

I'll be honest and say yes whilst that might be interesting/distressing to watch I doubt it would change the way we keep our dog.  His life with us is great for him, active enough but plenty of snooze and sofa time.  He spent 8 months in rescue kennels going nuts, so the life we have is fantastic in comparison.  Now if I could just train my daughter to leave him alone sometimes his life would be perfect!


----------



## maj (22 January 2015)

I have 2 Chihuahuas 2 years old and the other 8 months old and an 18 year old jack Russell - they all have the run of the house and have pads and a washable mat to use as I wouldn't want them to feel they have to hold themselves for hours - im usually away for a further 5 hours after hubs has left and they have never chewed anything - the 2 chis play a lot and wear themselves out and then sleep


----------



## Penny Less (22 January 2015)

My dogs have always been Ok being left, I think because they get good runs before I go out. We did have a rescue Grand Basset Griffon de V who howled the place down when I went out even though he had another dog for company and even destroyed the base and bedding in his crate when we were in !


----------



## Alec Swan (22 January 2015)

Penny Less said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . We did have a rescue Grand Basset Griffon de V who howled the place down when I went out even though he had another dog for company and even destroyed the base and bedding in his crate when we were in !
		
Click to expand...

Did have?  Would you consider that dog to have been a deeply unhappy animal?

Alec.


----------



## twiggy2 (22 January 2015)

my dogs have always been fine till my lurcher has ripped up the carpet twice this year-it is fireworks that create panic and she tries to hide-now all doors are left open and she is only left in the house during the day in the evenings she goes in the keenel and run with the other dogs-the time if fast approaching when there are no other dogs and it will just be her so I am hoping she will still be ok out in the kennel on her own


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 January 2015)

Lévrier;12781147 said:
			
		


			I've done this a few times with my lot.....8 hours of dogs sleeping, occasionally getting up and turning a few circles, and going back to sleep again.....
		
Click to expand...


yes, I've done it with the dog, the horses and even the poultry  dog sleeps, gets up, goes back to bed, sleeps. Once he had a drink and another time looked out of the window at a delivery van. then slept. Irish setter.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 January 2015)

MotherOfChickens said:



			yes, I've done it with the dog, the horses and even the poultry  dog sleeps, gets up, goes back to bed, sleeps. Once he had a drink and another time looked out of the window at a delivery van. then slept. Irish setter.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting.  Some dogs cope with solitude,  just as some humans do,  whilst others don't.

Alec.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 January 2015)

The new pup barks when we come home and gets ignored until she is quiet, next door is keeping us informed of what she is doing when we are out. I think she is going to be one of those that is clingly for a while but will see how she goes.

We don't say hello to the dogs until coats are off kettle is on and they are sat by the chair quietly, stops the jumping and getting under our feet.


----------



## Penny Less (22 January 2015)

Yes Alec, he had never been trained, wouldn't walk on a lead without pulling your arm out, was really hyperactive. he was only 2.
Was very very hard work and we lost him at 8 through cancer.


----------



## SadKen (22 January 2015)

In our case, boredom and changes to routine!

I have run my young GSD for 40 minutes in a backpack filled with weights in an effort to tire him out before work - didn't make a dent.  He's done 15 miles running when I mountain biked - no effect, he could have done it again with ease.  If he is ever slightly tired, he sleeps for 20 mins, then he's back up again, full throttle.  He's the duracell bunny. 

He's destroyed all sorts.  We used to crate him, when I let him out he chewed the dining room table, the walls and anything soft he could find.  We have another GSD so he wasn't lonely.  He is much better now (not perfect, slip ups occasionally occur if the routine changes).  I had to leave him out of his crate because he had a cone on, and I blocked off access to the dining table, removed soft furnishings, and left him with a frozen kong.  He only gets that when we are out, and doesn't have toys any other time except when we are training.  He does tricks/obedience for 20 mins in the morning and that wears him out quite nicely.  My other GSD spends most of his time asleep.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 January 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			That's interesting.  Some dogs cope with solitude,  just as some humans do,  whilst others don't.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

maybe. had him since he was a pup and socialised him well and we did have another dog for the first 2 years of his life although neither thought alot of each other tbh! He's pretty smart, very confident and isnt left alone all of the time but like my horses, I expect them to be able to cope (ie without stress, not just 'get on with it') if their routine changes or cope with being alone for finite periods of time. He comes to work with me when its not too hot/cold, OH and I work from home one day a week each. If he does get left he is of course exercised well beforehand. Where we are is very quiet and the most that he might get excited about is the farmer's quad bikes-its his ambition (at 10) to get on the back of one


----------



## AngieandBen (22 January 2015)

I have a 13 year old JT and a 3 year old Cairn, never been in a crate, always allowed everywhere in the house ( obviously not when toilet training ) Only ever left on their own for an hour or two, the very rare occasion when  I broke down, they were in for 5 hours.

Neither has ever chewed anything, my little Cairn Polly loves to destroy tennis balls though.  They both have free reign of 5 acres when I'm out doing the ponies and get a good half an hour walk at lunchtime........the rest of the time they sleep!


I think its me that doesn't like them being on their own,  I bet they wish I would do one for the day


----------



## RockinRudolph (22 January 2015)

We have 2 rescues, one BC and a terrier cross. They are coming up to 3 years old and we've had them since they were pups. I think I've come home to chewed items on maybe 2 or 3 occassions, and it wasn't anything major (they're not crated). At the most they are left for about 4 hours max - hubby often works from home and I work local enough to be able to come home at lunch time. When the weather is ok they have the run of our large garden - I occassionally come back to find one or two holes dug into the grass (pretty sure it's the terrier! They  both get plenty of exercise so think it's just 'him' rather than boredom - he sometimes digs when we are out walking round the fields).


----------



## puppystitch (22 January 2015)

I agree, mostly boredom / frustration. I got my little girl as a four year old rescue and she has never chewed a thing, in fact she never picks anything up in her mouth at all that isn't food or conkers. She was brought up by dogs in a huge pack with very little human intervention and she's quite a peaceful little soul (unless you're a squirrel / rabbit / rat, in which case - watch out). The only thing she will play with is an old marrowbone or her kong. I can't help but wonder whether it's actually being brought up by humans that causes some of these problems!


----------



## Onefortheteam (22 January 2015)

2.5 year old dalmatian bitch here, never destroyed a thing! Bar paper on the floor which is fair game. Not really ever left alone for long as she comes to work with me but if we do leave her she has the run of the house and will just settle down on a bed/sofa/dog bed and sleep. Even if we haven't walked her yet!


----------



## honetpot (22 January 2015)

We have a lurcher that we have had since a puppy. Previously we had only had rescues with problems so as I had actually paid money for a pup, I wanted him to have no hang ups. We started with a crate, he didn't last the night, he cried so much and then I found him with his jaw stuck in it. So he had his bed from the start in the utility room and that was his space. He has never chewed anything ever. We try not to leave them much and he spends most of the time on the sofa, he has a choice of two and my rotties X bitch, who was another cast off sleeps wedged between the coffee table and  the sofa. She does not chew either but I was at work overnight and my husband was away and my daughter said she was unsettled, she likes her pack all in one place, so is now flat out.
 The only dog that has seriously chewed was a rescue collie that made a hole in a mattress in only half an hour when she was left. I worked nights for 12 years so she was never left on her own, and she did get out of it.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 January 2015)

puppystitch said:



			&#8230;&#8230;... I can't help but wonder whether it's actually being brought up by humans that causes some of these problems!
		
Click to expand...

I can't help but wonder if you aren't right!  I've never had a dog which suffers through separation issues,  that I'm aware of.  That's nothing to do with any intentional input on my part,  or that I'm any more skilled than anyone else,  it's just that it's simply never happened.

I do wonder if by our inclusion of our dogs in our lives,  as our 'friends' rather than our servants,  if we somehow encourage the stress levels which we often see displayed.  I'm not sure of the answer,  but for certain,  it's the human aspect which is responsible.

Alec.


----------



## gunnergundog (22 January 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I do wonder if by our inclusion of our dogs in our lives,  as our 'friends' rather than our servants,  if we somehow encourage the stress levels which we often see displayed.  I'm not sure of the answer,  but for certain,  it's the human aspect which is responsible.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this.  Likewise the 'there there' that reinforces angst in so many situations....


----------



## {97702} (22 January 2015)

My dogs are, and always have been, my friends not my "servants" (why the hell would they be my servants??!!) and I have never had a problem with leaving them on their own, other than one rescue dog I took on who had initial problems until I found the answer with him.

My latest greyhound would undoubtedly have had separation anxiety with a different owner, with me he is loved, secure and has no problem.  It is a common sense approach by the owner that is needed, not treating your friend as a servant.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 January 2015)

The question of 'Friend' or 'Servant' wavers over a very fine line.  The consideration of a person being a servant or a friend,  would and should,  have the responsibility of a servant deserving a greater degree of responsibility.  The same applies to dogs.  I care for my dogs,  my friends care for themselves.

Alec.


----------



## meesha (22 January 2015)

Our one year old bc, was kept in a crate at all times by previous owner (in a spare room with door shut as son was supposedly allergic!!!!) until we got her at 5 months.  She is fine in crate when we are out and also never chews if we are in (very well behaved overall) but if we leave her for 5 mins out of crate when we go out destruction is guaranteed.  She seems happy in her crate which is a good size and doesn't chew anything in there we leave her with so that is how we will continue, trying every few months to leave her o!ut of crate when we are out. 

Our main problem is that there is a lack of routine to being left as it is once a week at most and the occasional sat evening, mostly she is with me (gets lots of exercise and comes to work)  Maybe I am burying my head in the sand but if she is happy in the crate for now that is how we will continue.


----------



## meesha (22 January 2015)

Double posted


----------



## Clodagh (22 January 2015)

Meesha, I see no problem with crates at all, our pup (1 year) has only just had hers put away. Easier all round if neither you nor them stress about being apart.
I think Alec's point is that his dogs don't have responsibilities, so see no need to worry about exercising those responsiblities while he is out. My OH was amazed to hear dogs are no longer packs, and that we are all equal now, he said not in his house!
I hope I haven't taken words out of your mouth, Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 January 2015)

Clodagh,  you haven't,  both you and your OH are correct,  in my humble opinion!  The simple fact is that animals and humans 'think' on entirely different levels,  and that's assuming that animals have rational thoughts.  I'm not too sure that they ever think about tomorrow,  or what's for tea!

Alec.


----------



## Karran (23 January 2015)

Just out of interest. I'm potentially taking in a spaniel soon. I'd like to give a variety of toys that I can alternate on a regular basis to keep her occupied while we're at work (max would be left about 4/5 hours).
Apart from Kongs stuffed with treats what else would you guys recommend? 

I really like the idea of the mazes and puzzles and things to really give her little brain a workout, but a lot I've looked at just seem a bit flimsy to me.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 January 2015)

Karran,  I strongly suspect that when dogs are left alone,  and feel bereft of company,  the very last thing that's on their minds,  are playing and toys.  Dogs which are left alone,  tend to do one of two things;  they either sleep,  and shut the world out,  or they wreck their environment.

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (23 January 2015)

I do think food based toys might be good, like a frozen kong. I know people don't like them now but we give ours raw bones, beef bones, and they love them.


----------



## Karran (23 January 2015)

I agree with you Alec, all my previous dogs have just napped and pottered about the house when home alone. However I've never had a spaniel, and now I feel neurotic after everyone's warnings about them!
 I've met her and she's under a year and high energy and i'd like to provide an option there for her, as she was used to going out and about all day with her previous home.
She will be getting a decent walk before and after work, and normally someone should be back by lunch for a quick loo break.
If she wants to play in the secure kitchen then she can, if she wants to just nap then she can sleep. 
I'm not going to go completely fretty about her being left alone and having to entertain herself as that way lies madness but I'd like to provide something and if she ignores it, she can ignore it but surely its good to be prepared with a few options for her at least until she settles?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (24 January 2015)

Karren mine get bones and toys to okay with as well as a  sleeping area. 
Just take it slow, I'm.not anti crate. If the dog is happy in one then its fine. I was just curious.


----------



## Surreydeb (24 January 2015)

Karran I had a manic springer spaniel, who only ever slept while we were out. The reason? He had plenty of exercise before we went out, an hour morning and evening off the lead chasing his ball did it for us. Also using his great drive to search out things whilst exercising to use his nose/brain - we used to hide balls etc in the field/woods and then send him to find them - he loved this game and would wear himself out finding them!


----------

